# taylormade burner 09 v ping g15



## lynchy76 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am upgrading my taylormade RAC OS irons soon. I have a 16 handicap and are looking for some irons to last me the next few years. after a couple of week I have narrowed it down to the taylormade burner 09 or the g15. Has anyone got these clubs and tell me there opinions.

Cheers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2010)

Tried both and they are both good solid performers that will give a decent result on middled shots without punishing those not quite nailed. In my case, the Burners flew higher than the G15's and both were a higher flight than I'd like. However providing you don't bash lumps out of them I think the Ping would hold a greater re-sale value if you don't get on with them or want to upgrade again at some point


----------



## lynchy76 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers for the advice homer, i was edging towards the pings but them burners look good and are slightly cheaper. I am after a new driver,3 wood  and wedges too, I have a g5 driver 10.5 loft and a ping g5 5 wood 18 loft, probably just going to getting g15 driver and 3 wood and vokey wedges.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 8, 2010)

Hynchy, I've got the 09 burners as previous clubs were tm too. In my opinion there are not as good as they claim and they have devalued far quicker than I ever expected. All this longest iron ever it total sales crap, I'd go for the pings. I tried 4 year old cobras last week and was a lot more impressed with them over the 09 burner irons


----------



## RGDave (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd get the Pings.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2010)

Do not dismiss the I15's.

I'm very confident that you will easily get along with these and they do look nicer than the G15. Try them out, what have you got to lose?

Also remember its your money your spending so a Pro should go the extra mile for you.

I would also make sure that you go to an "official" Ping stockist who can custom fit you for the irons, these guys know what they're doing and its a brilliant experience. They can also re-check you after you buy the irons and have them altered again if you so desire.


----------



## lynchy76 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just been to a local shop where they custom fit for free with no obligation to buy, I will try all the pings G15, i15 and K15 might even try some other brands. Might get a driver to I was going to get ping g15 but heard good things about K15. the price they gave is 65 quid a club. I was thinking of getting a 5-PW and 2 other wedges cleveland or vokeys. thanks for the advice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd definitely go for the I15's. Better ball flight than either the G15 or the K15 (which went way too high for me) and still enough forgiveness


----------

